# --:{free data hosting services}:--



## silverTwins (Dec 13, 2004)

well i need a few sites except Yousendit which can allow people to view ur files and download them!!!!!!!  
any help will be appreciated!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flashweb (Dec 13, 2004)

www.35mb.com

Only 35 MB storage, Unlimited bandwidth, Support IE only, need to download there browser plugin to use the service.


----------



## silverTwins (Dec 13, 2004)

man the browser plugin is a java keylogger and it suxxxxxxx!!!!!!!!!

any other options???????


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Dec 13, 2004)

check out..

www.streamload.com

i think this topic has alrdy been discussed somwhere..


----------



## flashweb (Dec 13, 2004)

www.streamload.com

Only 1.2 GB transfer per year.


----------



## ramank (Dec 13, 2004)

Dropload suggested by alib_i sometime back offers upto 100MB upload.[/url]


----------



## alib_i (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah .. but unfortunately it need an account to download and upload..


----------



## flashweb (Dec 14, 2004)

I don't think you will find any good solution for this as bandwidth is costly.  Even though yousendit says 1 GB, it is not possible to upload BIG file with the web interface.


----------



## wORm (Dec 14, 2004)

ezShare is a absolutely free web-hosting service for providing webspace on its servers without the need to sign-up. Filesize limit is currently at 20MB.

*ezshare.de/en/main.html


----------



## imprince (Dec 14, 2004)

if u have e mail id like GMAIL u don't need 35mb


----------



## go4inet (Dec 14, 2004)

try some free hosting services from the site listed @ www.go4i.net/freehost.htm


----------



## go4inet (Dec 14, 2004)

wORm said:
			
		

> ezShare is a absolutely free web-hosting service for providing webspace on its servers without the need to sign-up. Filesize limit is currently at 20MB.
> 
> *ezshare.de/en/main.html



Try www.yousendit.com upto 1 GB !


----------



## xenkatesh (Dec 14, 2004)

go4inet said:
			
		

> wORm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


silverTwins wrote:


> well i need a few sites except Yousendit which can allow people to view ur files and download them!!!!!!! Very Happy
> any help will be appreciated!!!!!!


lol he already mentioned in his post cant u read that properly!!!!!!


----------



## alib_i (Dec 14, 2004)

flashweb said:
			
		

> I don't think you will find any good solution for this as bandwidth is costly.  Even though yousendit says 1 GB, it is not possible to upload BIG file with the web interface.


only person whu realizes the real truth ..
there is no use running behind bigger MBs and GBs ...
we cant really upload that big files to servers with the kind of speeds we have..

-----
alibi


----------



## silverTwins (Dec 14, 2004)

hey alibi

the main reason is that i have a vast array of soft that i would like to share with my friends!!

i have a lan connection and most of my friends too!!!

the main prob is of a static ip otherwise i would have opened a ftp server on my sys!!!!!

so speed is not an area of concern!!!!!!


----------



## flashweb (Dec 14, 2004)

Better use 

*www.no-ip.com/

This will allow u to run FTP or Web server using dynamic IP address.


----------



## alib_i (Dec 14, 2004)

silverTwins said:
			
		

> so speed is not an area of concern!!!!!!


if thats the case then its good ..

but otherwise ..
did u try no-ip service .. im not sure how it works ..
but as much as i know its possible to create ftp server with dynamic ips too
look here *www.no-ip.com/tips.php/id/1
cant say much abt it

whtever ..
i think the easiet way to do it is to setup a DC++ hub ..
speeds are awesome .. more than 3-4 Mbps ( if your cable suppoets it )
and easy to monitor
check it out too

-----
alibi


----------

